# Brown silicone looking sand in the filter?



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

We pulled the 1 year old filters off after the tractor died on us twice and found them loaded with brown sandy substance that was MUCH finer then sand.

Its a 165 with the Perkins 

Any idea what it could be? Any recommendations on where to look next if the filters don't help? its pumping fuel to the injection pump and is squirting it out of the injection lines after a bit of priming. Once we get it started, the tractor will run clean for about 300 feet in 1st gear with the plow in the ground. No hesitation, no stalling..... just DEAD!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No way I can be sure but it sounds as if the fuel is old and may have been contaminatied with algae. The fuel may burn OK for a short time but the algae will continuous clog the filters. 

Have you tried draining the fuel tank entirely and refueling with fresh, known good diesel fuel and replacing the fuel filters with the fresh fuel?


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll drain the tank and see what happens. How do you clean the algae or what can we use to dissolve it?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest draining the fuel tank and then refilling it with fresh known good diesel fuel and treat it with a good quality diesel fuel aglaecide such as Racor:

RACOR ADT2116 Ships Store Torresen

Power Service Bio Kleen

Power Service Products, diesel fuel a...e fuel economy

From there on, be sure to keep the fuel tank tip top fuel during storage and treat all of the fuel with a good diesel fuel wide range additive. 

Power Service and Stanadyne are good too. 

I use Amalgamated and buy it in the 5 gallon pale. 

TDR-WDA : Amalgamated, Inc. for winter

TDR-S : Amalgamated, Inc. for summer


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

After pulling and draining the tank, it appears to be rust. The tank had chunks of rust coming out of it, which kept clogging the screen on the fuel tank fitting.

Any advice on finding a new tank with a hobbyist college students budget in mind?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There are a large number of tractor junk yards and used parts dealers. You might try doing a net search for used tractor parts. 

You might try giving SSB Tractor a call:

Massey Ferguson Tractor Parts Page


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In the mean time as a stop gap measure, you can try cleaning the tank out with some diesel fuel and hand full of metal fastener nuts/screws. A few cups of diesel and some nuts and screws, put the cap on and shake it vigorously. Repeat this until you get fairly clean fuel coming out. Then you can reinstall. 

There are fuel tank treatments that are pour in and shake that will dry and form a tank liner similar to a truck bed liner but these don't always work so hot but in many cases work pretty good if done correctly. 

Hopefully you can find a used or NOS fuel tank in good condition.


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

We are going to cut a section out of the top of the tank tomorrow and have a peek inside. This will give us a chance to get our hands in with a wire brush/wire wheel.


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Pulled the injectors- COATED with the rust and carbon. It is now a flip of the coin whether or not to pull the head and have a peak in. 

The tank had chunks of rust in it, but once removed and wire wheeled, it looked like a brand new tank.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might try sending the injectors out to be cleaned, pressure pop and spray pattern tested. It they test out OK, you might get off fairly easy with just that and new fuel filters. If the tractor has been setting for a long time and water got in the cylinders, you may be wise to pull the head and have a look.


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Its run on a weekly basis. We had them cleaned, tested, and adjusted last summer and ever since they've been leaking out of the top half of the body.

That gives me a good excuse to run them back down to Carlinville about 45 minutes away to have them looked at again. 

The tractor puff's a bit of blue when you first start it in the winter, which was the other reason I thought about pulling the head....... But money is tight right now, so that problem will have to wait a bit


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I little smoke is normal on start up. Even a bit of blue smoke on older machines. What condition is the oil in? What viscosity/grade oil are you using? 

Reason I ask is that the injectors may be leaking excessive fuel into the combustion chambers that ultimately gets past the piston rings and dilutes the oil which in turn makes it a lot easier for the oil to get past the valve guide seals, causing the blue smoke on start up. Is the oil thin, runny, and smell of diesel when you check or change it?


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oil level is great and still smells like oil. Kind of sooted up, but is still thick. Maybe 20-30 hours on it?

We run 15w-40 in it. Its the same stuff Cummins recommends for out 5.9 ISB. It takes a bit for the oil pressure to drop down to normal levels, but it holds up worlds better then the stuff Massey used to recommend when the engine was developed 40-50 years ago. 

We have had to deal with fuel in the oil on the Cummins a few times, so it is the first thing I check. We also had fuel in the oil when original Massey fuel pump started leaking into the crankcase.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is an a thread that came up about a similar subject in the past. Thought is might be applicable in your case. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/gas-tank-sealer-8427/


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tractor is back up and running, though it is a bit down on power. Can an injector nozzle from a larger MF be installed in the 165 to up the power some? It looks like we'll be pulling the tractor apart next winter to put a new clutch in, along with unlocking the differential since its been stuck in the lock position for the last 5 years (a real pain and it really trashes the ground)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not sure about that. In most cases, going to larger injectors just yeilds more smoke on naturally aspirated diesel engines. Have you checked to make sure your getting full actuation of the throttle linkage?


----------



## chpmnsws6 (Dec 29, 2008)

As far as RPM goes, it'll go higher then we are comfortable running it, its just a bit down on power right now and does not even have the slightest whiff of black smoke when its loaded up. Speaking of naturally aspirated, have you seen any turbo setups added to these?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The injector pump may have some crud in it as well if the injectors were dirty. You might try a double dose of a good quality fuel additive/cleaner and with some luck, the performance may improve if it is able to clean things up in the pump. 

As far as a turbo set up........in my opinion, probably not worth the money it would cost you. Just the turbo is going to be in the $900 range. Then you will need an exhuast manifold and oil lines.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not up on the engine, at all. But the differential, our 165 the diff. lock got where it would not engage, and my Dad was told we would have to go inside to get it fixed. I got to looking at it one day, the foot pedal was frozen on the pin. Several soakings with JB blaster, and tapping it with a 2x4 & light prying up & down, over 2 or 3 weeks, & it now works like new. it had been frozen for probably 12 or 15 years. 
Good luck!


----------

